# MagicJack - Cheap Telephoning to USA/Canada



## Serendipity2

I don't know how many expats are aware but here in the USofA you can buy a small device called "MagicJack" which plugs into a USB port on your computer. You need HS Internet connection but if you have that you can make unlimited calls in the US and Canada for free. Well, it costs $20 for the device and another $20 per year for calling. Calls to Old Blighty run [as I remember] $0.02. Skype is free peer-to-peer but if you called to the US and a none computer, from LOS, it would not be free. 

To use your MagicJack you need the HS Internet and either a telephone or a headset. If the former, you just plug into the back of the MagicJack. The headset plugs into any USB port you have available. The device automatically installs a mini-program on your computer and keeps a record of your calls if you leave connected. 

Serendipity2


----------



## WorldFlightRN

Serendipity,

My husband got the magic jack after we discontinued the land line. We were happy with it initially, but the service is choppy and it basically does not work. We mostly use our cell phones now. I have subsequently renamed it the "not so magic jack". 

A friend of mine said the technology is close, but just not quite there yet.

Hope you have better luck with yours!
Kristen
Private Medical Care International, LLC


----------



## Serendipity2

WorldFlightRN said:


> Serendipity,
> 
> My husband got the magic jack after we discontinued the land line. We were happy with it initially, but the service is choppy and it basically does not work. We mostly use our cell phones now. I have subsequently renamed it the "not so magic jack".
> 
> A friend of mine said the technology is close, but just not quite there yet.
> 
> Hope you have better luck with yours!
> Kristen
> Private Medical Care International, LLC



Hi Kristen,

I had the same initial reaction and shipped it back. I've since learned a few tricks which may help you and others.

First, you DO need a HS Internet connection. Some areas of the world might present a problem in that regard.

That said, you occasionally need to "reboot" your MagicJack. A couple of methods - disconnect the MagicJack from the USB port [try not to use the pigtail with your MJ if possible] and let it "rest" for about 20 seconds. Also, recycle your modem by disconnecting it, letting stand for 20 seconds or so [even unplug the power] and reboot your PC. Finally, what also works well is to go to "menu" on MagicJack, then "Advanced Users" and then "Restart" It will reboot your MagicJack. To see your calls once again, click on "calls" and you will see a chronology of your calls. The final option, if none of these works, is to go online with your MagicJack attached and get online help. It IS a bit of a hassle but I usually go for weeks at a time and have learned the tricks to keeping my MagicJack up and running. For $20/year for unlimited calls to/withing the US [or even less] and cheap calls to Europe to landlines at around $0.02 per minute it's a pretty good deal. Give it another try - it's ALL I use now. 

Serendipity2


----------



## WorldFlightRN

WOW thanks so much for the information.

I will have to do that. It's just sitting there. Not worth the hassle to ship it back for the 20 dollars so it's still hanging out! 


I travel all over the world, so this will help.

Again, thanks!

Kristen
Private Medical Care International, LLC


----------



## Serendipity2

WorldFlightRN said:


> WOW thanks so much for the information.
> 
> I will have to do that. It's just sitting there. Not worth the hassle to ship it back for the 20 dollars so it's still hanging out!
> 
> 
> I travel all over the world, so this will help.
> 
> Again, thanks!
> 
> Kristen
> Private Medical Care International, LLC



Hi Kristen,

Glad to help!  Pass the word to everybody you know - my aim is to put a crimp in the teleco's [especially AT&T] out of their monopoly. By the way it WILL work all over the world but if you're at a "new" PC it does take a bit of time to load but not much! Again, the key, you do need HS Internet connection - cable, tele, Wi-Fi [I think] or satellite


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> Glad to help!  Pass the word to everybody you know - my aim is to put a crimp in the teleco's [especially AT&T] out of their monopoly. By the way it WILL work all over the world but if you're at a "new" PC it does take a bit of time to load but not much! Again, the key, you do need HS Internet connection - cable, tele, Wi-Fi [I think] or satellite


Interesting, thanks S2. I have high speed internet, but despite multiple attempts at using skype or video call on MSN, I've never managed a conversation where the feedback echo didn't resemble an attempt to talk to someone on Mars. You almost need to finish your sentence then say "Over", wait the obligatory few seconds to hear your own voice echo back to you, then eventually get a reply from your correspondent. Drives me mad, I've given up. Now when I'm in France my wife calls me via video (no sound) on MSN, while phoning with her Thai mobile on some contract that costs a couple of cents a minute to a landline in Europe. 

Must remember to ask her to send me the details of her contract, it's an internet + mobile thing, really cheap.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Interesting, thanks S2. I have high speed internet, but despite multiple attempts at using skype or video call on MSN, I've never managed a conversation where the feedback echo didn't resemble an attempt to talk to someone on Mars. You almost need to finish your sentence then say "Over", wait the obligatory few seconds to hear your own voice echo back to you, then eventually get a reply from your correspondent. Drives me mad, I've given up. Now when I'm in France my wife calls me via video (no sound) on MSN, while phoning with her Thai mobile on some contract that costs a couple of cents a minute to a landline in Europe.
> 
> Must remember to ask her to send me the details of her contract, it's an internet + mobile thing, really cheap.



frogblogger,

My first attempt at VOiP was with Skype too. I lost my password and that was the end of Skype. My own fault but I hated parting with the brass! :/ 

I would contact MagicJack online. I think they can test the speed of your connections upload and download. You DO need HS Internet or you will have a fairly long delay and an echo as you've described. Once in awhile I'll get that with MJ but it's rare. The good news, if you buy MagicJack and don't like it or it doesn't work for you you'll get a complete refund. I did but to be sure you do [you DO have a 30 day return guarantee and full refund] but buy on a credit card and give a whirl. I would online with their support - not sure but I think they can check your connection speed and will tell you if you're OK to use. And SPREAD THE WORD! I am NO fan of the monopoly telephone companies who have been gouging us for over 100 years.


----------



## aisatraveler

I have the magic jack and think it's fantastic. 

Our relatives would like to purchase it in Thailand. Can it be purchased in Thailand (Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai)

Thank you,

asiatraveler


----------



## Serendipity2

aisatraveler said:


> I have the magic jack and think it's fantastic.
> 
> Our relatives would like to purchase it in Thailand. Can it be purchased in Thailand (Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai)
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> asiatraveler



asiatraveler,

I would be surprised if you could buy in Thailand due to the fact it allows you to call the US and Canada for free from anywhere in the world. I'm sure Thailand's telephone monopoly is going to make it easy on you BUT I think you might contact MagicJack and either have one shipped direct to you in Thailand [extra shipping but very light weight] or have a friend in the US buy and ship to you. It's great for traveling around the world [anywhere you have HS Internet] and if you're stationary- such as an expat in Thailand.

Serendipity2


----------

